# Redfish 14 or Perception Pescador 12



## aquatic argobull

Which would you rather have. I'm mostly doing inshore stuff, occasionally kayak diving/spearfishing, and occasionally some offshore stuff. Here's the way I see it, let me know if I'm missing something. Price is not significantly different between the two.

Pro's of the Pescador: 

Larger front hatch
More comfortable seat
Lighter

Pro's of the Heritage

Longer/better tracking
Comes with 2 flushmounts and 1 scotty rodholder (pescador only has 1 flushmount)
31" wide = more stable (perception 28")
It is beautiful and quiet


----------



## Yaksquatch

With those 2 yaks, it distills down to a choice of whether you want a small, simple, lightweight yak that's reasonably mobile. Or if you want a little bit slower, but more stable kayak that can carry an army's worth of gear!!!

If you plan to dive a lot and/or go for bear when you're fishing, I'd recommend leaning toward the redfish. If you want to be able to get up and go with the bare minimum of gear, then you probably want to go with the pescador (which is basically an older model Tarpon 120 for half the price!).

Good luck!
Alex


----------



## DTFuqua

I was having that same delima when I bought mine but I have back problems and decided on the Pescadore because I figured I'ld have to spend another $100 or so to get a decent seat. One thing. My tail bone says it needs more padding on the bottom. Anyway, I do like mine.


----------



## fishn4fun

I just bought the pescadore last fri for my son and girlfriend to use and it's nice it tracks well and is pretty fast. I'm thinking of selling it though just so I can get another Hobie They both want to use mine and me use the paddle yak :no: lol


----------



## Flatspro

Wirelessly posted

If your gonna dive from it definitely the redfish should be a little easier to get back into!


----------



## lrry05

Not familiar with redfish but I have a pescador and am pleased with it for the price. I added another flush mount and a Scotty for around 50. They weren't hard to install.


----------



## aquatic argobull

Which do you think would be better for beach entry/exit? Is the extra length of the redfish a weakness here? I could imagine it doing a nosedive and then turning sideways on the exit approach...This is the only way I've ever flipped my 'yak. That was a mess, I believe what is referred to as a "yard sale on the beach."


----------



## tmber8

I have the perception and love fishing out of it. It is so much nicer to paddle than my freedomhawk and it just plain catches fish. That being said, if you plan on diving from your kayak I would recommend a more stable boat because the perception is fairly tippy.


----------



## aquatic argobull

Thanks for the advice. I just bought the Redfish 14 on Saturday night. Took it out Sunday morning kayak fishing and shot a couple sheepshead diving off of it. 

I hadn't even realized it until it happened, but the first time I had even sat on that boat was after I had swam it out past the breakers and jumped up on it when totally loaded down with scuba gear. Made me smile a bit.

I'm really happy with it, its very stable on the water, inspires confidence even sitting side-saddle, though I'm still sore from dragging it up the beach loaded down with scuba gear. It must have weighed about 130 lbs fully loaded with a tank, bc, dead fish and all my scuba gear.


----------



## DTFuqua

Congratulations. Sounds like you had a good first experience with hopefully a lot more to come.


----------



## oxbeast1210

just wondering.. when you dive do you just anchor and hop out? I would worry about coming up and it being gone lol


----------



## aquatic argobull

Haha, yeah pretty much. I used to worry about it and I would surface to check it a lot. I've gotten a pretty good routine now between fishing and diving so I don't worry so much about it anymore.


----------

